

Turkish Finance Minister Defends Twitter ban measure - haigbb
http://gizmorati.com/2014/03/24/turkish-finance-minister-defends-twitter-ban/

======
Zenst
Hardly a defence when the detaisl of the court orders not highlighted.

From what I can tell some peoplke sad things about the goverment they did not
like and this is how it panned out. Now the whole World is saying bad things
about the Turkish goverment and how is that going to pan out.

Of course they won't backtrack, but how will they resolve this without being
seen as some dictorship against free speech is not going to be easy or indeed
possible.

